

Apple rules for advertisers - no exclamation marks, no "new" - innino
http://www.smh.com.au/business/apple-lays-down-law-to-advertisers-20130922-2u7vz.html

======
lutusp
> Distributors are even instructed to avoid exclamation marks and use of the
> word ''new''.

New! Apple! rules! for! advertisers!

